# 87 300 z wont go in reverse HELP



## jdmblock (Mar 5, 2008)

my 87 300z runs good and does not grind in any gears. but it just wont go in reverse i was thinking maybie the clutch fork was bent. any ideas.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

A few things to check?

-Fluid
-Master or slave cylinder could be bad.
-clutch needs replacement.


----------



## SNACKS67 (Mar 31, 2007)

*replace all*

hey there, if u have 130 k or more, replace clutch, clutch master-slave. Unless u never had it in reverse before. then fork i guess!


----------

